# Look what wandered into my coyote stand



## Wile_E_shooter (Apr 1, 2007)

Went out this morning to bag a coyote and this little girl wandered in after my houl and Ki-yi


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice bonus Wile_E_shooter !!! 
Mind me asking what state you are from?


----------



## Wile_E_shooter (Apr 1, 2007)

I got this girl on the west side of the mountains in Washington state. The underbrush was real thick. The cat stepped out on a logging road just long enough to get a 80 yard shot.


----------



## Gohizzle (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey nice cat wile_E_shooter i live in WA West side of mountains looks like you are shooting a savage predator 10 how do you like that ??? and im from Battle Ground Wa


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wile_E_shooter said:


> Went out this morning to bag a coyote and this little girl wandered in after my houl and Ki-yi


Nice cat! If you are up for finding a hunting partner shoot me a PM... 
Having only recently moved out to Washington, I know very little about how to go about predator hunting over here...

looks like we have a bit in common with that parking sticker 

Ryan


----------



## Wile_E_shooter (Apr 1, 2007)

Gohizzle said:


> Hey nice cat wile_E_shooter i live in WA West side of mountains looks like you are shooting a savage predator 10 how do you like that ??? and im from Battle Ground Wa


Gohizzle, the gun is a Savage 12FVSS. This gun has completly changed how I predator hunt. I used to shoot a .223 mini-14, I really liked shooting that gun but had no confidence over 100 yards. With this 22-250 I know anything 300 yards or less is a given, provided I don't panic (which is pretty comon).


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i live in washington state also.. on the east side in selah.... not to many cats over here..thats a nice lookin one tho!! good :sniper:


----------

